# Flow on the Mad



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

When is a good time to fish the Mad as far as the flow goes. Ive looked at some sites that have flow data but they all seem kinda relative if you dont have a reference point. I havent fished the Mad before. My friend and I are thinking about driving up and giving it a try this weekend. Would it be a good time to go? What would be some recommended flys for this time of year?

Z


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The best flows to fish are when the rt 36 gauge is at about 120-200 CFS and the Eagle City Gauge is at 240-400 CFS, which means if you look now, the flows are lower then that but that is ok, I like the slightly higher flows for when Im guiding so Im not dragging the boat. Wading is fine at the lower flows. Water is clear and leaves are just about done but if its breezy out, youll soon be frustrated. 
The Mad has been fishing really well the past few weeks and I recommend nymphs like Princes, Pheasant tails, Hares ears, copper Johns during the fall. I usually put these under a strike indicator by about 3-4 ft, Use a dropper fly if you can cast well enough to handle them. I typically use a 9 ft 5X leader.

If its overcast, look for some Blue Wing Olives ( they were out heavy last Sat) as well as small caddis and as always, if there rising in a slow pool with lots of leaves on the water, throw a "Square Ant" pattern, ( thats an ant with a dropper Ant attached to double your chances of 1 of them hitting the water instead of landing on a leaf) 

Good luck, Ill be fishing the Hocking River this weekend but have two guide trips on the Mad next week so give us a good report!

Salmonid
President, Mad Men Chapter of Trout Unlimited


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Salmonid. That's some very helpful info. Can you recommend a good access point for a first timer? I'm not looking for anyones honey hole, just an easy place to start.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Basically the easiest ones to find are at Rt 55 , SR 29 and SR 36, Downstream from Pimtown Road is state public acces for about 1/2 a mile, those would offer the best easiest access points. But at any bridge crossing in Champain County are fine as long as you get in the water, keep your feet wet , you should be ok, 
Salmonid


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/boat/rivers/mad.html


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks so much for the great info guys. I went up Sunday for the first time hoping that I might catch a brown trout. I caught nine of them. I also caught countless horneyhead and common chubs and a huge northern hog sucker. The friends I was with also did well. It was a great trip. All my fish were caught on bead head prince nymphs and copper johns fished under an indicator. What a fun time. I will be back on the Mad soon.


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

DrZ,

Really glad to hear you had such a good day on Sunday. It is encouraging because I'm hoping to get there later this week with Live2Fish ( if he gets in touch with me!). Regarding access points....great info from Salmonid, and no one knows the Mad better than he does, but I've always been reluctant to park my car at most of the bridge crossings because I'm not sure if I'm parking on private land. How do you know?

teeray


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Looking like Wednesday. Shoot me a PM if you are interested. You run AIM on your computer?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Teeray, parking on the Mad is really only a problem in the early spring and in early October ( when the farmers need to get into there fields with big equipment) other then that, parking at all the obvious parking spots next to the bridges is not a problem, I just ask that if the spot is big enough for 3 cars, dont park across it sideways like so many people do, I think they feel if there is no where for others to park, they will go elsewhere, not me, when I see that, I double park, block them in, wade right down to where there at and then wade through there hole and follow them around in a pesky manner ( Just kidding folks)
Again, anything in Champaign county should be fine. Be sure to PM me if you want specifics, fish was mighty tough last Saturday, you remember the torrential hurricane like winds we had, yeah, so much crap on the water it was a joke, casting was just as bad with the 3 wt. 8^) Still managed a real nice rainbow ( 15.5" ) and a few browns under 11"

Salmonid


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Once again...if you want the good info you gotta go to the pro. Thanks Salmonid. Might try to get to the Mad on Friday with Live2Fish. Would love to have you along if your schedule permits.

teeray


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry Teeray, Im a working stiff with no vacation left for the year otherwise Id be there,most of my fishing will now be weekends only now that the time has changed, 8^(

Check your PM

Salmonid


----------

